# Stopped Eating



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Drake is a little over a year. He has eaten Orijen forever and been fine with it. The last few weeks we have had to beg him to eat breakfast but he would within a few minutes. Always ate dinner fine. The last three days he wont eat breakfast but eventually does when I'm at the gym or work. Dinner still fine. Same with breakfast today-and now wont really eat dinner. He sorta cries like he wants it, sniffs and leaves. He isn't acting sick at all and if it wasn't for this I'd never question his health. He did potty on his bed while I was at work which he hasn't done in months so we got rid of the crate months ago. Part of me thinks it is more a behavior issue than health because everything else is fine. thoughts? I have steered away from putting yogurt/cottage cheese ect on his food to lure him into eating bc I don't want him to only eat it when I do those extra things.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, This is something both of my V's have done, persevere with it, If Drake hasn't eaten within twenty minutes, take it away and nothing till time for next feed. Both of mine realised that there was nothing better coming along and eventually (I think it was on the 3rd day) they started eating. I may be wrong on this theory but it worked for us.... Good Luck


----------

